# A big thank you to Adriaan Cruywagen



## Stew (2/12/21)

I received my prize from Adriaan (@ivc_mixer), so stoked. Thanks very much. Looking forward to experimenting with it and learning new technologies. Thanks so much again.
Just a picture of me receiving my prize and some additional Chuck Pineapple Bubblegum I ordered as well as the prize removed from the bubble wrap.

Reactions: Winner 17


----------



## Viper_SA (2/12/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 245412
> View attachment 245413
> View attachment 245414
> I received my prize from Adriaan (@ivc_mixer), so stoked. Thanks very much. Looking forward to experimenting with it and learning new technologies. Thanks so much again.
> Just a picture of me receiving my prize and some additional Chuck Pineapple Bubblegum I ordered as well as the prize removed from the bubble wrap.



Ah, the green Grus, I'm a little bit jealous. Maybe I should see someone about my green addiction....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/12/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 245412
> View attachment 245413
> View attachment 245414
> I received my prize from Adriaan (@ivc_mixer), so stoked. Thanks very much. Looking forward to experimenting with it and learning new technologies. Thanks so much again.
> Just a picture of me receiving my prize and some additional Chuck Pineapple Bubblegum I ordered as well as the prize removed from the bubble wrap.


You're very welcome and congratulations again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Ah, the green Grus, I'm a little bit jealous. Maybe I should see someone about my green addiction....



I know a botanist that might be able to help...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (2/12/21)

Congratulations on your win @Stew

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morix (3/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Ah, the green Grus, I'm a little bit jealous. Maybe I should see someone about my green addiction....


Green addiction 

@DarthBranMuffin i need help.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/12/21)

Morix said:


> Green addiction
> 
> @DarthBranMuffin i need help.



I'll have to send you my 22year old son's number... he is good at tending to green stuff, sometimes I find it growing in between my Lavender and Aloes too....

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Morix (3/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I'll have to send you my 22year old son's number... he is good at tending to green stuff, sometimes I find it growing in between my Lavender and Aloes too....


Smart, since the lavender smell clouds the green smell. My bag is quarter, so lets talk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

